# hello!



## ssaarraahh (Aug 13, 2010)

hi! i am sarah from california! i actually recently got into mac products (about 6 months ago)...a co worker showed me mac..ha..i wouldnt say i am addicted to mac but i love make up!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Sarah!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

to specktra Sarah!


----------



## n_c (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## vintageroses (Aug 13, 2010)

hun!


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Sarah!


----------



## Purple (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome Sarah!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Merinette (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## krystaj (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Sarah! Welcome!


----------



## teeezyy (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome sarah!


----------



## Soul Unique (Aug 16, 2010)

Sarah!


----------



## User38 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sarah.. twelve steps


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Sarah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the site!!


----------

